# CONSUMER ALERT - EMT alert card is a scam



## MMiz (Jul 26, 2006)

*CONSUMER ALERT - EMT alert card is a scam*

My office has received a report of consumers being contacted by a Phoenix-based company called "EMT Alert Inc." The caller says he is calling on behalf of and working with the City of San Antonio Fire Department. The caller says that the City of San Antonio is now requiring everyone to purchase an "EMT Alert Card," and that the $300 card would guarantee fire and ambulance service. Supposedly, the card lets emergency workers know what types of medical emergencies they should be aware of at the consumer's address. The caller then wants the consumer's bank account information "to process the card."

*Read More!*


----------



## fm_emt (Jul 26, 2006)

Oh jeez. I hate scams, but this one is sinking to a new low. Ugh!


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 26, 2006)

WOW.  $300? Our hospital gave them away free to everyone who checked-in there.  They're cards with a magnetic strip on the back and the idea was to have computers mounted in the rigs that when you swiped the card, a brief medical history (and all the important stuff) would pop up on the screen.  Like many great, expensive ideas, this one didn't work.


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Jul 27, 2006)

*I wonder how many elderly people were targeted for that scam.......man that stuff makes me so mad.*


----------



## JJR512 (Jul 27, 2006)

If they call me up, I'll tell them I already paid my taxes for this year...


----------



## Stevo (Jul 27, 2006)

yeah well, it's no less a crock than FEMA, and we've all dug deep for that snafu haven't we?

~S~


----------



## Jon (Jul 29, 2006)

Locally, there have been telemarketers soliciting funds for this or that "association" or "group" that is based in California and may, actually, donate 1/10 of 1% to an FD in their area.

There have been several articals in the local paper about it.


----------



## Rod Brouhard (Aug 8, 2006)

EMS has a hard enough time without this kind of garbage.


----------



## SirMontu (Aug 17, 2006)

*EMT Alert is not a scam*

:excl: :excl: :excl: Check out EMTALERTSCAM.COM to get the real truth on this issue.  This company doesn't try to scare people into buying the card.  This is a similar product to what you get if you get Life Alert...  You know that company that’s been around for a very long time.  Also the 300 dollars doesn’t just get you a card it also gets you and online medical profile and an in home emergency box with a help button and a wireless necklace button or wrist band so if an elderly person can't get to a phone to call 911 all they have to do is press the button.  That and this product isn't only sold to elderly people.  People in there mid 20s and 30s get this service just to have a place where all their medical information is store in an online source so if say they are out of the country and something happens the medical personal can get all of their records and treat them appropriately.  And I’m not talking about healthy people that have nothing wrong with them.  I’m talking about people that have medical conditions that if treated incorrectly could kill them.  Heck with my wife extremely allergic to latex if she got in an accident and they needed to do a surgery they could end up killing her if they didn't know about the allergy and know to use latex free gloves.  *Wow I wish people would research stuff before they start shouting off their mouths.*  What the attorney general has said is slander and a defamation of character on a good legit company.


----------



## gradygirl (Aug 17, 2006)

I think the biggest issue is not with the company or the product, but rather with the individual/s who are calling "on behalf" of the FD. If someone called you saying "I'm with the Fire Department, here's information about this EMT Alert thing that you HAVE to have" only for you to find out that it's a crock, wouldn't you be pi$$ed? I would. No, I don't think the product or its concept are flawed, but rather this sales scam behind it.


----------



## Jon (Aug 17, 2006)

SirMontu said:
			
		

> :excl: :excl: :excl: Check out EMTALERTSCAM.COM to get the real truth on this issue.  This company doesn't try to scare people into buying the card.  This is a similar product to what you get if you get Life Alert...  You know that company that’s been around for a very long time.  Also the 300 dollars doesn’t just get you a card it also gets you and online medical profile and an in home emergency box with a help button and a wireless necklace button or wrist band so if an elderly person can't get to a phone to call 911 all they have to do is press the button.  That and this product isn't only sold to elderly people.  People in there mid 20s and 30s get this service just to have a place where all their medical information is store in an online source so if say they are out of the country and something happens the medical personal can get all of their records and treat them appropriately.  And I’m not talking about healthy people that have nothing wrong with them.  I’m talking about people that have medical conditions that if treated incorrectly could kill them.  Heck with my wife extremely allergic to latex if she got in an accident and they needed to do a surgery they could end up killing her if they didn't know about the allergy and know to use latex free gloves.  *Wow I wish people would research stuff before they start shouting off their mouths.*  What the attorney general has said is slander and a defamation of character on a good legit company.


Ok...

There are several variations of this... the issue is... This is still "Questionable" - the price seems too high to be "reasonable" - now, there is a USB keychain out for 30 bucks that will do everything this will...

Selling anything with "scare tactics" to senior citizens... even if there isn't actually any threat made... that is just plain old GREED, and WRONG.


----------



## SirMontu (Aug 17, 2006)

*EMT Alert is not a scam*

Were you called by this company????   If not then how do you know what exactly is said??  And even if they are saying that they are calling "on behalf" on a medical emergency orgainization whats wrong with that.  They are calling "on behalf" of them to sell you a product that would give more helpful information on how to treat you if you became injured.  This is a product that anyone with medical issues should have.  And they are not stealing money from these people they are giving them a product, a product you even just stated you said is not flawed.  Its not a sales scam its a sales pitch to provide information to a person so that they think about any issue arrising that they could be in danger.


----------



## Flight-LP (Aug 17, 2006)

SirMontu said:
			
		

> Were you called by this company????   If not then how do you know what exactly is said??  And even if they are saying that they are calling "on behalf" on a medical emergency orgainization whats wrong with that.  They are calling "on behalf" of them to sell you a product that would give more helpful information on how to treat you if you became injured.  This is a product that anyone with medical issues should have.  And they are not stealing money from these people they are giving them a product, a product you even just stated you said is not flawed.  Its not a sales scam its a sales pitch to provide information to a person so that they think about any issue arrising that they could be in danger.  To make such and uproar on this type of sales pitch is insane.  We've got car dealerships say that you are approved and no money down, we'll give you a car.  But then you show up at a car dealership and its all an illaberat lie with everything truely depending on your credit.  Or even when you are approved you've got some 500 dollar monthly payment on a car if you want to be apporved.  And the same dealerships saying they have discounted used cars starting at $1,995 but really its one car at that price and all the rest start at $7,995 and higher.  Its all sales techniquies but I dont see you getting all rilled up about car dealership advertising.



What they are selling is a service that can be obtained for less than 10% of what this company sells. The Tx. A.G. is not the only one with issues about this company, they had done their scamming marketing all over the US. Here's a couple of other interesting articles and their BBB report.......

http://www.thekansascitychannel.com/news/9644172/detail.html

http://firstaid.about.com/b/a/007342.htm

http://www.greeleytrib.com/article/20060807/NEWS/108070069

http://www.dfw.com/mld/dfw/news/15112124.htm

http://www.data.bbb.org/scripts/cgi...ix/showrpt.html?language=English&zid=27007308

Bottom line, Nathan Mooers is a questionable business man. In the last 5 years, he has filed bankruptcy on his companies, been arrested twice for drug and alcohol allogations, and is now targeting the elderly into giving personal financial information. Don't believe me, give their company a call and ask them what payment method they prefer. The answer may surprise you....


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 17, 2006)

SirMontu said:
			
		

> And even if they are saying that they are calling "on behalf" on a medical emergency orgainization whats wrong with that.  They are calling "on behalf" of them to sell you a product that would give more helpful information on how to treat you if you became injured.



First of all, when you state you are calling "on behalf" of a business or agency, you must have the permission of that business or agency to use their name.

Secondly, telling someone that EMS will not respond unless you have this product may be construed as intimidation tactics.

I'm not saying either of these actually happened in this case, but that was the complaint received and reported by the Texas AG office.  It is not liable or slander until it is proven untrue AND malicious.

As far as the site you listed in your first post, that's great...but it is not an uninterested third party.  They are the attorneys representing the company listed in the complaint.


----------



## SirMontu (Aug 17, 2006)

Ok so you'll complain that the service costs to much.  They charge the same as life alert does.  300 dollars to setup from both companies.  The difference in their service is that the monthly from Emt Alert is 19.95 a month and its 49.95 a month from Life Alert.  And if you look at the BBB reports you'll also see they they resolve the issues.  And for a company that has many people less than ten reports from over thousands of people contacted.  There are many large companies that have a lot more complaints that are filed in the BBB but it doesnt mean that the company is still not trust worthly.  That and all your links there report on the same incident.  And a questionable businessman???  You're kidding right, so Bill Gates isn't a questionable businessman???  Bill Clinton wasn't a questionable person???  The poporatize isn't a questionable job???  Lawyers aren't questionable businessmen???  Actually there are very few jobs and business people that I can say are not questionable.  Think about it, everyone screws up.  Im "sure" that you have a squeeky clean life and you've always gone to church and repented your sins.  Grow up.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 17, 2006)

I strongly recommend that everyone takes a step back and calm down.


----------



## SirMontu (Aug 17, 2006)

And thats the thing this all came up from one complaint sent to the TX AG.  ONE and only ONE.  And they can say "on behalf" without asking for permission because they are calling "on behalf" of them to help them do their job and save someones life.  And the EMS will not respond to you is, well im sorry, they can't respond to you if you can't contact them and you can't just lay on a floor and scream help and expect the fire department to show up.  Their server lets you press a button so you can contact them.  And I called them and I got no perferred payment method, they said they'd take bank account information or a credit card.  It made not difference.


----------



## Flight-LP (Aug 17, 2006)

Xanax anybody????????

@SirMontu - Everyone will ascertain their own personal view or opinion on this topic. You have stated your opinion, I have stated mine, other have stated theirs. Just as we have to respect your views, you could also respect ours........

Its not just one complaint to the Tx. A.G. complaints have been made all over the country.

My view is that people who want help will seek it, selective solicitation of the elderly and misrepresentation of association is not the way to go.


----------



## gradygirl (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm not tring to stoke this fire, so please don't take this to any offense, but all I want to point out is that according to the original statement by the A.G., those who were "calling on behalf" of the FD never checked to see whether or not the FD actually used, let alone required, any of these devices; the FD stated that they neither recognize nor require this product. So, by that point alone, whoever was calling either intentionally or unintentionally scared people into buying the product.


----------



## gradygirl (Aug 17, 2006)

Is anyone else confused as to how such a simple topic got so personal so quickly?


----------



## Jon (Aug 17, 2006)

Ok. This Thread is FAST heading towards a lock... this is a VERY rare thing in EMTlife Land.

SirMontu - do you have a buisness intrest in EMT Alert? I would venture to guess that you have some reason to want to "defend them" against "slander" - this sort of devotion is often finacially motivated.   Are you even an EMT/Medic/Student?

You showed up, joined, and then dragged a post that had been dormant for 2 weeks back to life. The thread would probably have just DIED anyway if you HADN'T said anything.

Ok... There have been many complaints about "this sort" of marketing across the county recenty... "Scare Tactics" are not an ethical way to sell or make a living.

You talk of "I've fallen and can't get up" buttons - I looked at their website... The only service I saw was the ID Card and computer-based record system... no pricing info, no "alert" pendants... NOTHING other than the card system. Granted, I didn't start to "sign up" becuase I have no desire to want this service at ANY cost.


----------



## Kendall (Aug 17, 2006)

Okay, I'm not a forum administrator, but I think it's in everyone's best interest if personal questions and attacks are stopped. It's against forum rules, and it's only going to lead to more problems in the furture. 

Some people have expressed their views on the product/service, and others have expressed differing views - that's what this forum is about, but not arguments and heated debates. So be it; end of story.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 17, 2006)

I am a forum adminsitrator and I've received complaints about this thread.  At this time, I don't feel that it has gotten out of hand yet but it is heading that way unless some people calm down.

So for the last time, everyone needs to calm down and...

KEEP IT CIVIL!


----------



## SirMontu (Aug 17, 2006)

Just wanted to add one last thing just to respond to a few questions 

-- Keeping it Civil

The only reason I found this forum is because this issue was listed as the 4th result in google, for EMT Alert Scam.  And as my wife uses their service I do not wish to see this company hurt as they have saved my wifes life mutliple times.  So even though it may have been idle for the users of this forum it is very much alive for those looking to see if EMT Alert is a Scam which as I view is not.

The buttons and the medical alert system is not listed on their site as I come to find out when calling them, their main course for advertising is through telemarketing and does not rely on people visiting their site to sign up.

I view this as something a lot of companies still do even with a website.  As most people who need help do not recognize that they need it.  Take an Alcoholic for an example, I view elderly in the same manner.  Heck I know a town where the elderly drive down the wrong side of the road thinking they are on the correct side and get out of there car and start yelling at 4 and 5 cars heading towards them for driving on the wrong side of the street.

But all in all, I hope the Tx AG does the right then and announces his incorrect assumption when his investigation is done.  Though he is known for not doing this.


----------



## Flight-LP (Aug 17, 2006)

ffemt8978 said:
			
		

> I am a forum adminsitrator and I've received complaints about this thread.  At this time, I don't feel that it has gotten out of hand yet but it is heading that way unless some people calm down.
> 
> So for the last time, everyone needs to calm down and...
> 
> KEEP IT CIVIL!



Complaints from who, SirMontu? While I agree with you about keeping it civil, if there is any part of this thread that has truly offended anyone then a) they need not read it, and b) should realize that this is an online forum where personal opinions are written behind a computer screen. If anyone in EMS finds this form of communication offensive to the point of actually complaining to an administrator, then they may wish to reconsider their career choice......

Just my humble opinion of course................


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 17, 2006)

Flight-LP said:
			
		

> Complaints from who, SirMontu?



Please don't confuse me with SirMontu.

And no, I won't tell you who complained.


----------



## Flight-LP (Aug 17, 2006)

SirMontu said:
			
		

> Just wanted to add one last thing just to respond to a few questions
> 
> -- Keeping it Civil
> 
> ...



Why do you suppose that they do not advertise this "priceless" service on their website? Call me an idiot, but if I had a hot product, one that will be the center focus of my influx of income, then I  would advertise it to the best of my abilities through any media available, NOT through obsolete cold calling techniques. 

You stand behind them based on your personal dealings, thats great, I am glad that they were there to assist your wife. And while you were on the road to reputation recovery here at EMT Life, you fail to follow your own advise and state that Greg Abbott fails to "announce his incorrect assumption" and thus the pot calling the kettle black..............

You can't help those who do not wish to help themselves. The elderly as a whole has more faculties than most of us do and that fact needs to be respected, not looked at like a damn disability. Sorry your drivers can't keep it on the right side of the road, to me it sounds like a failure of the part of your Law Enforcement agencies who aren't getting them off the road. 

In summation, a thread on an online forum will not harm a reputable company, but could be trouble for one that is not. Something to think about..


----------



## Flight-LP (Aug 17, 2006)

ffemt8978 said:
			
		

> Please don't confuse me with SirMontu.
> 
> And no, I won't tell you who complained.



No confusion what so ever my administrative friend


----------



## Jon (Aug 17, 2006)

ffemt8978 said:
			
		

> I am a forum adminsitrator and I've received complaints about this thread.  At this time, I don't feel that it has gotten out of hand yet but it is heading that way unless some people calm down.
> 
> So for the last time, everyone needs to calm down and...
> 
> KEEP IT CIVIL!


I apologize for offending anyone... I think I went a little too far with my last post...

Sorry.


----------



## gradygirl (Aug 17, 2006)

Ok, let's stop this nitpicking and come back to the main point of this thread and the statement made by the AG: people were scammed by unknown sources into buying these products because they claimed they were required if people wanted to be helped by emergency services. AND the fact that the EMT Alert cards are pretty expensive and will be useless to anyone who has been scared into buying them if the emergency services in their areas don't use them. Period.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 17, 2006)

TCERT1987 said:
			
		

> AND the fact that the EMT Alert cards are pretty expensive and will be useless to anyone who has been scared into buying them if the emergency services in their areas don't use them. Period.



Good point.  I don't know about everyone else, but I generally do NOT go searching through my patients pockets/wallets/purses looking for a card that they may or may not have and that may or may not help me.

I treat what I see and then I transport.  I leave it to the hospital to do things like that.


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Aug 17, 2006)

SirMontu said:
			
		

> Think about it, everyone screws up.  Im "sure" that you have a squeeky clean life and you've always gone to church and repented your sins.  Grow up.





*Disagreement doesn't equate to immaturity.*


----------



## Jon (Aug 17, 2006)

ffemt8978 said:
			
		

> Good point.  I don't know about everyone else, but I generally do NOT go searching through my patients pockets/wallets/purses looking for a card that they may or may not have and that may or may not help me.
> 
> I treat what I see and then I transport.  I leave it to the hospital to do things like that.


Around here... I let the PD do that.... I just take thier license to copy info for my chart...

This also means that *I* don't get the needlestick injury.


----------



## Flight-LP (Aug 17, 2006)

MariaCatEMT said:
			
		

> *Disagreement doesn't equate to immaturity.*



Very well stated Maria!


----------

